# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  محاسبه مضرب عدد

## milworm

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alismith

سلام

دوست عزیز لطفا واضح سوال بپرسید نه اینکه !!!!!!!!!!!!!

از لحاظ ریاضی همان طور که می دانید مضرب عدد یعنی حاصله ضرب اون عدد در اعداد طبیعی (یعنی بی نهایت) اما برای پیاده سازی آن در کامپیوتر می توانید از دو حلقه تکرار بی نهایت استفاده کنید !!!


موفق باشید

----------


## milworm

علی جان ممنون از جوابت ولی من قبلا به جوابم رسیدم.

----------

